# NOT CATAPULT RELATED BUT?



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Over the years we have been ask what other than catapult and slingshots do we make at Hogan casting well this is a little project we have been doing this week ,Its a Toyota Celica racing car Bell Housing Cast in Aluminium Grade LM25 and has been Heat Treated to TF condition total weight 14KG had to get all the old skill,s out of the tool box for this one had a blast making it like a Jigsaw puzzle with all the small pattern peace's to get it the right place ,


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that definitely looks harder than casting a shooter :blink:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. That really shows your talent !!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

NOW THAT IS SKILL!!!!!
Your trade is a difficult one but that is an epitome of years of experience. You sir are a true ARTisan :bowdown:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like you nailed it. Custom cast bell housing!! I'd like to see the car. Well done.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

